# busy Day at the Wall



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2014)

yesterdays Colson day in Long Beach yielded many opportunities to use our back alley "Wall" studio. hope you enjoy these.
thanks to the Coaster guys for patiently funnelling through!

first up, John's fabulous original Colson Twin Cushion!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2014)

next up Frank and Marty's twin Blue Bull Nose Firestone Cruisers!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2014)

next was Johns equally amazing 36 Colson Commander. he was kind enough to entrust it to me for the day, and I kindly refrained from curb hopping.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2014)

probably the prettiest Colson there was Martyn's super rare Colson Firebird, and no it's not a restore!


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2014)

Very cool stuff!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2014)

Mike's 36 tall frame Colson. easily as cool as it was large!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2014)

maybe it's just my partiality to Huffmans, but this bike is just WOW! Ty's newest addition Huffy Customliner with Dial-Your-Ride! again, this one's not a restore, that's all original.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2014)

and finally, Joe's definitely making a case for a future Iver ride with this one!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 3, 2014)

The Iver is pretty stunning in person.


----------



## Boris (Nov 3, 2014)

My heart races every time I see Martyn's Firebird. I kid you not!


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice! Keep'em coming!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 3, 2014)

*All great bikes and pics Scott*

Johns commander has one of the most unique head badges/ emblems I've ever seen. A true piece of art. Rob.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2014)

thanks guys, that's it for this time. more next month?


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 3, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> probably the prettiest Colson there was Martyn's super rare Colson Firebird, and no it's not a restore!




Holy crap! That isn't restored?!? Beyond sexy, love it


----------



## Iverider (Nov 3, 2014)

Maybe not the most unique, but definitely the highest quality ride there! All of them look great! 

If I ever visit, I'll rent a sand blaster so we can get the paint off the sidewalk!!!

Nice job Scott!



37fleetwood said:


> and finally, Joe's definitely making a case for a future Iver ride with this one!


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 3, 2014)

*scotts studio*

We all think the paint on the ground adds some ambience


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> Holy crap! That isn't restored?!? Beyond sexy, love it




some close ups. if you look closely you can see it's original.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Nov 4, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> probably the prettiest Colson there was Martyn's super rare Colson Firebird, and no it's not a restore!






Euphman06 said:


> Holy crap! That isn't restored?!? Beyond sexy, love it




Well, that's not quite true, it was partially restored by a previous owner... All the paint is original, with the exception of the tank. It was re-chromed along with most of the other bright-work, some of it overdone. The chrome on these bikes was never that great to begin with and some parts like the rims should be cad-plated, not chrome. The paint match and "Firebird" pin-striping on the tank is near perfect though.. I added the gold pins to complete the look. I also replaced the original ivory Flex-Grips with red ones - The ivory grips clashed with the very white seat! Last, but certainly not least, the front Cushioner / Evanaction suspension now sits level, thanks to John A's newly manufactured suspension.. Thanks John! 




Dave Marko said:


> My heart races every time I see Martyn's Firebird. I kid you not!




Fly south for a future Coaster ride Dave, and you can take the Firebird for a spin!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for setting us straight! I saw this up close and thought it was a resto. Regardless, one fine ride! Thanks Scott for the pics! They look great! But wheres the love for the snap tanks?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Thanks for setting us straight! I saw this up close and thought it was a resto. Regardless, one fine ride! Thanks Scott for the pics! They look great! But wheres the love for the snap tanks?




Had to be in the right place at the right time. I stumbled upon his back-alley photoshoot myself!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2014)

All Great bikes!... but I was thinking you meant the "Wailing Wall"....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 4, 2014)

bricycle said:


> All Great bikes!... but I was thinking you meant the "Wailing Wall"....




it's more of a drooling wall, thanks for the nice comments guys. 
usually with the bustle of the ride I only get a chance to get the bikes over there after the ride has ended.
anyone interested in getting photos of their bikes should tag along after the ride and ask me I'll gladly shoot photos of any bike you guys want.


----------



## Cory (Nov 5, 2014)

Great pictures Scott,  sorry I did not make it and watch your art. Thanks for posting!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)

the first bike against the wall


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)

Double Diamonds at The Wall


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)

there are a few bikes that have been at The Wall several times for various reasons.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)

Higgins 100! different wall, but same idea.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)




----------

